# Segmented Pendant



## rsx1974 (Aug 6, 2009)

Oak, Purple Heart, Padauk, African Blackwood, Turquoise, and a garage sale sign.

Made with Richards (sailing_away) tool.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## louisbry (Aug 7, 2009)

Sweet.  Nice job of segmenting.


----------



## broitblat (Aug 7, 2009)

That is a stunning looking combination!

  -Barry


----------



## hewunch (Aug 7, 2009)

very nice. That is a great pendant.


----------



## leehljp (Aug 7, 2009)

Great work! I'll bet you will get lots of requests for that!


----------



## shull (Aug 7, 2009)

Beautiful design.  That pendant should really get some coments.


----------



## ahoiberg (Aug 8, 2009)

that's the coolest pendant i've seen, great work.


----------



## markgum (Aug 8, 2009)

awesome.  anything with turquoise gets my votes!!!


----------

